# First Hand-Tied Spinnerbait



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2009)

So I've been gearing up for my trip up to canada next week. For pike up there, Spinnerbaits are "the norm"....which I was lacking. I obtained some 1oz spinnerbait frames, all they were lacking was skirts. So I got bored tonight and thought I would try my hand at my first hand-tied bucktail spinnerbait skirt. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out for my first one, Anyways....Here it is....


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks good man! 

What did you use to tie it on? How many are you going to custom tie like that? Want to tie some for my spinnerbait heads? 8) 

What other colors you got?


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2009)

Jim said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> What did you use to tie it on? How many are you going to custom tie like that? Want to tie some for my spinnerbait heads? 8)
> 
> What other colors you got?



I started using regular flat-waxed thread that I typically use, but I sometimes have problems with it breaking when you need alot of pressure to hold the material together. It broke not long after I started it, so I finished it with 4/15 Hi-Vis yellow Power Pro braid...lol. Plenty strong and I know it wouldn't break. From now on tho, I found some black upholstery thread I had from a previous project which I will probably be using. 

I am planning on tying one more before I go on my trip, which I plan on doing with black bucktail, and orange feathers. I'll post it when I get it done too. 

I've got all kinds of colors, and if I haven't got it....I can pretty well get it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 28, 2009)

That looks really good, I am hope you nail some big pike on your trip. I am dying to catch a toothy critter...other than a pickerel. 

Good Luck :!:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice!... I have several really old Do-it Molds and about 30lbs of lead blocks, many many blades and clevises, wires and bearings that a guy at work gave me. These molds have eye bulges on them and I have a few of the completed spinnerbaits and they look pretty good. I dont think Do-it makes this mold anymore, its pretty old. My winter time hobby will be trying to pour me a few...


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work! Cool idea... I may have to play around with some older spinnerbaits I have laying around.


----------



## Andy (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a good looking spinnerbait Bubba.
I hope you catch some good ones on your baits, and don't forget to get some good pics.
:beer:


----------



## shamoo (Aug 9, 2009)

Good work Bubba =D>


----------

